
Soros-Founded Graduate School in Hungary Threatened with Closure - rbanffy
http://www.npr.org/2017/04/03/522503837/soros-founded-graduate-school-in-hungary-threatened-with-closure?utm_campaign=storyshare&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social
======
sharemywin
At first I though they meant the language and I thought that was pretty harsh.

